# overdose with simethicone?



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

hi..i was just wandering...kmottus, eric, or jeffrey, or anyone else.what are the consequence of taking too much of a simethicone medication? i have been taking TWICE the daily dosage of immodium gas aid...and it says on the instructions, "never to exceed 4 pills in 24 hours.." what if i am taking about 7 of them a day?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think there is any problem with simethecone overdose. Here's what it says on www.drugchecker.com


> quote:What happens if I overdose? ï¿½ An overdose of simethicone is unlikely to occur. If you do suspect that an overdose has occurred, call an emergency room or a poison control center for advice. [this is a general warning and since they don't list specific known symptoms of overdose it no one may have actually managed to OD--or at least nothing that anyone thought worth writing up in a medical journal]What should I avoid while taking simethicone? ï¿½ There are no restrictions on foods, beverages, or activities during therapy with simethicone unless your doctor directs otherwise. What are the possible side effects of simethicone? ï¿½ No side effects are known to be associated with the use of simethicone. ï¿½ Talk to your doctor if you experience any unusual or bothersome side effects.


K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

thanks for the advice!


----------

